# PvP-Twink-Gilde



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. April 2008)

Grüße!

Zu allererst: Nein, ich werde nicht das offizielle Forum benutzen. Grund: Buffed.de ist besser!

Ich habe eine PvP-Twink-Gilde mit meinem Pvp-Twink "Schadowalker" gegründet.
Es haben sich schon einige mir angeschlossen. Was ich Biete: Hilfe beim Questen
auf das gewünschte Level und beim wählen und besorgen des richtigen EQ´s.
Es wird unterschieden in: BME (Bestes mögliches Equipp), Mittelmäßiger PvP-Twink
und "halbherzig". Dies sind die Einstufungen mit denen der Aufwand und das EQ
bewertet werden. Gleichzeitig dient die Gilde als "Normale" Twinkgilde der Gilde
"Colours", von der sich einige sich unserem Kampf gegen die Allianz anschließen werden
(wird noch zz. abgeklärt). Jeder, der mindestens einen PvP-Twink in der Gilde hat 
darf auch seine übringen Twinks bei uns "Abstellen". Wappenrock vorhanden. 

Was ich fordere ist etwas engagement, und auch etwas aktivität. Einmal alle 2 Wochen 
wären auch schon genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Schadow


----------



## Thoryia (4. April 2008)

Server?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. April 2008)

steht dran


----------



## Thoryia (4. April 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Grüße!
> 
> Zu allererst: Nein, ich werde nicht das offizielle Forum benutzen. Grund: Buffed.de ist besser!
> 
> ...


Also es ist schon spät, halb 1 morgens und meine Sehkraft muss nachlassen. Ich finds nicht.
Statt steht dran einfach Server schreiben erspart unnützen Traffic, oder?


----------



## Elda (4. April 2008)

Es steht da wirklich nicht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ergänz das bitte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. April 2008)

Untertitel?  >>Nazjatar<<  für alle die nicht lesen können...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. April 2008)

/push


----------



## hyrul3 (8. April 2008)

Wasn der Name für ein Denglish? Entweder "Shadow"(Englisch) oder "Schatten"(Deutsch)
Mit deiner freundlichen Art wirst du hier im Forum bestimmt soviele Member finden das du eine zweite Gilde gründen musst damit allle Platz haben ;|

Just my 2 Cents,
hyrul3


----------

